# Canadians Who Smoke Legal Weed Could Be Banned From U.S



## burnin1 (Jun 26, 2018)

From Newsweek

*Canadians Who Smoke Legal Weed Could Be Banned From U.S *







By Jason Lemon 6-26-18

Marijuana will be legal for recreational use in Canada  on October 17, but despite legalization, Canadians who admit using cannabis could be banned permanently from entering the U.S.

_*“It’s basically black and white—if you admit to a U.S. border officer at a U.S. port of entry that you’ve smoked marijuana in the past, whether it’s in Canada or the U.S., you will be barred entry for life to the United States,” immigration lawyer Len Saunders  told CTV News on Tuesday.*_

Saunders said he believes U.S. border agents will begin asking the question more frequently once Canada’s new marijuana legislation is implemented later this year. However, Canadians also have the right not to answer the question, he said. Although the questioned individual may be denied entry to the U.S. after refusing to answer, it will only be for that day and not a permanent ban, Saunders explained.

Prior to Ottawa’s decision to legalize recreational cannabis last week, conservative Canadian lawmakers met with U.S. Attorney General Jeff Sessions.  According to reports, Sessions warned the elected officials that Canadians could face problems at the U.S. border if legalization moved forward.

Despite the fact that nine states and the nation’s capital, Washington D.C.,  have legalized recreational marijuana—and 29 states have legalized it for medical purposes—cannabis remains completely illegal under U.S. federal law. While the administration of former President Barack Obama implemented guidelines against prosecuting marijuana businesses that were legal on the state level, Sessions has taken a tougher stance.

The Canadian government has warned citizens on its website that legal cannabis use could still cause problems when traveling abroad. “Cannabis is illegal in most countries,”  the website said. “Previous use of cannabis, or any other substance prohibited by local law, could result in a traveler being denied entry to their destination country.”

Banned Canadians could still apply for temporary waivers to visit the U.S., according to Saunders. But their visa-free travel access would forever be revoked under current immigration laws.

Commenting on Canada’s decision to legalize marijuana, Hannah Hetzer, senior international policy manager at Drug Policy Alliance, told _ Newsweek_ it would be bizarre for the U.S. federal government to take a strong stand against the move.

“It would be very hypocritical for the U.S. federal government to come out staunchly against Canada’s legalization and be incredibly vocal about it,” Hetzer said, “because it puts the U.S. government in an uncomfortable position, where it’s still illegal on the federal level [but legal for recreation and medical use in many states].”

Beyond the legal disconnect in the U.S., the majority of Americans have tried marijuana at some point in their lives, according to polls. A 2017 poll by Marist and Yahoo News found that 52 percent of Americans over the age of 18 have used cannabis in the past. Additionally, 44 percent admitted that they continue to use the drug. Comparatively,  statistics in Canada show that only 49.4 percent of men and 35.8 percent of women admit to having tried pot.

Just over 60 percent of Americans support legalized recreational marijuana, according to a January poll by Pew Research. Likewise, there is growing bipartisan political support for decriminalization and legalization. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/canadians-who-smoke-legal-weed-could-be-banned-from-us/ar-AAzd4vu


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2018)

Jeff Sessions is such an evil little man.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2018)

When are they ever going give up and realize that most people know that the government has been lying to us about reefer madness.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 27, 2018)

Actually, I love this stuff and it is great for our cannabis movement. Right at this moment some big shot celebrity cannabis advocate is looking at this to use for a media blitz.

He will bring TV crews and cameras and all the toys right to the border and film some poor border guard telling him he is banned from the US forever because he simple stated he did something that was totally legal.... blah blah.  It is all a pile of poo but like I said, it really is good for our movement (no pun intended on the poo and movement thing). 

It's going to happen. It just has to. It's not a matter of beliefs or even of money. It's simply a logistics problem that will HAVE to work itself out. Just too bad it didn't happen a few decades ago. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2018)

Is this true?  Wake me when we get our country back.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 28, 2018)

When cannabis is legal in Canada I will bet most Canadians that have used cannabis  will say yes they have used it.    

I see big trouble coming in October.  A kind of no tolerance thing in regards to cannabis at our northern border.  Someone in the Justice Department is pissed off at Canada for going legal.  I wonder who.....


----------



## JohnrneyGruy (Jul 26, 2022)

Am I the only one who read Canabians instead of Canadians? Sorry, I just couldn’t stop myself from writing this. Anyway, it sounds really controversial. I hope now I won’t need a Court martial attorney to cross the border if I support cannabis legalization. Otherwise, I’d rather fall asleep until they bring me back to the country I used to live in. Actually, I see nothing criminal about legalizing weed. Cause, you know, the forbidden fruit is the sweetest. That’s what I think. Anyway, keep us updated.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

Canabians works for me!

and hello JohnrneyGruy and welcome aboard


----------



## pute (Jul 26, 2022)

Hmmmm.  Ok, welcome John.


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 26, 2022)

I actually used to know some friends up in sherbrooke that at a game reserve that used to hire vermonters to go deal with thieves I don't know how they'd ever deal with this with all of us that live in that area with dual citizenship silly rabbits, I was going through the Border a while back I could not believe the amount of f****** Klondike bars that go back up into Montreal from vermont.my gosh guys y'all addicted to Klondike Bars up there


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 26, 2022)

JohnrneyGruy said:


> Am I the only one who first read Canabians instead of Canadians? Sorry, I just couldn’t stop myself from writing this.


Yep, you're the only one, and I'm dyslectic.  Welcome to the Passion.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2022)

does anyone play street hockey or drink Molsons?


----------

